# Anfänger braucht Planungshilfe



## Dragon777 (21. Apr. 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin kompletter Gartenteich-Anfänger, plane aber nach Übernahme eines alten Gartens dort einen neuen Teich anzulegen. Jetzt habe ich mich bereits ein paar Tage in das Thema eingelesen, aber bin dadurch in einigen Bereichen verwirrter als zuvor und wundere mich, wie komplex das ganze Thema doch ist. Deshalb wäre es toll, wenn mir ein paar Fachkundige hier etwas Hilfestellung zu konkreten Fragen geben könnten:

Ich würde gerne einen Teich anlegen, der möglichst stromsparend ist und wenig laufende Kosten verursacht. Das Budget für den Bau ist ebenfalls eingeschränkt, so dass hier auch eine wirtschaftlich günstige Bauweise angebracht wäre bei der ich auch als handwerklich Unerfahrener möglichst viel selber bauen kann.

Bei der Optik des Teiches brauch es bei mir nicht komplett natürlich aussehen - im Gegenteil mag ich sogar eher eine "kühle" Optik mit vielen Steinen und relativ wenig Pflanzen. Im Teich sollten auch ein paar Fische zu halten sein, evtl. auch 1-3 Kois. Aber alles im mäßigen Rahmen, kein großer Besatz und auch keine Edelfische.

Ich habe bereits einen kleinen Teich mit kleinem Bachlauf hinten im Garten, in dem keine Fische sind, der nicht übermäßig tief ist und der keine Pflanzterrassen aber eine Sumpfzone hat. Die Sumpfzone ist aber gerade so mit Wasser bedeckt. Das trübe Wasser im Teich deutet auch eher darauf hin, dass er nicht sonderlich gut konstruiert ist. Es ist zwar eine Folie im Teich, aber ich vermute, dass unter der Folie eine Teichwanne liegt. Der neue Teich soll vorne im Garten an der Terrasse entstehen und ursprünglich hatte ich geplant, die beiden Teiche durch einen längeren Bachlauf zu verbinden. Aber wahrscheinlich ist es nicht so schlau, die beiden Ökosysteme miteinander zu verbinden, aber da bin ich mir noch nicht sicher.

Soviel zu den Rahmenbedingungen. Jetzt zu den Fragen:

1.:  Teichform 
Ich habe neben der Stein-Terrasse bis zum Zaun zum Nachbarsgrundstück 3,70m Platz und könnte dort insgesamt eine Länge von Knapp 5 Metern rechteckig nutzen. Allerdings habe ich bedenken, ob ich auf den 3,70m mit dem Teich tief genug komme, denn ich brauche ja zum Zaun hin auch noch etwas Platz um das Teichufer pflegen zu können. Den genannten Bereich könnte ich aber auch noch um den Platz vor der Terrasse ergänzen, müsste den Teich dann aber L-Förmig oder Blitz-Förmig konstruieren. Das macht das Ganze mit der Folie wahrscheinlich deutlich problematischer und teurer, oder? Alternativ könnte ich auch nur direkt vor der Terrasse bauen, drumherum fände ich aber schöner.

2.: Größe
Wie viel Tiefe und Volumen brauche ich mindestens um 1-3 größere Fische halten zu können? Man liest da ja extrem unterschiedliche Angaben. Ich vermute, die Fläche neben der Terrasse wird nicht ausreichen, oder?

3.:  Filterung und Pumpen
Die vielen verschieden Filtersysteme verwirren mich. Habe viel über Biofilter, Filtergräben, Grobfilter, Feinfilter, Pflanzfilter, Filterteiche etc. gelesen und __ blicke nun gar nichts mehr. Gäbe es für meinen Teich eine Filterlösung, die nicht übermäßig teuer ist, nicht 24 Stunden am Tag laufen muss und möglichst wenig Strom verbraucht? Das Ergebnis muss kein 100% klarer Teich sein, aber einigermaßen sauber soll das Wasser aussehen und für die Tiere ok sein. Da ich in der Planung ja noch komplett frei bin, kann ich durchaus auch noch einen separaten Fitergraben, Filterteich oder ähnliches anlegen. Optisch würde es mir auch gut gefallen, wenn ich dadurch evtl. weitestgehend auf eine Bepflanzung im Hauptteich verzichten könnte.

4.:  Bachlauf
Wie gesagt würde ich gerne einen Bachlauf vom hinteren Teich zum vorderen bauen. Falls es nicht sinnvoll ist, beide Teiche zu verbinden, dann kann der neue Bachlauf auch nur in der Nähe des hinteren Teiches entspringen. Wie lässt sich so ein Bachlauf am besten in ein __ Filtersystem integrieren? Kann ich ihn mit einem Zwischenbecken vielleicht sogar als natürlichen Filter nutzen? Habe mir z.B. das Prinzip des Naturagart Filtergrabens angeschaut, aber da muss der Filtergraben ja auf gleicher Höhe mit dem Teich liegen und das Wasser wird aus dem Graben in den Bachlauf gepumpt. Wenn das Wasser dann durch den Bachlauf läuft, kommt es doch wieder verunreinigt im Teich an, oder?


Sorry für den langen Text und die vielen Fragen. Ich möchte halt alles sorgfältig Planen und direkt richtig bauen. Suche aber trotzdem eine relativ einfach und kostengünstige Konstruktion.

Schonmal vielen Dank im Voraus für eure Hilfe!

Gruss
Dominik


----------



## newbee (21. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Anfänger braucht Planungshilfe*

Hallo Dominik
erst mal :willkommen bei den Verrückten

So nun mal meine Antworten
zu 1 

zu 2 wenn du schon einen Neubau machst, dann bitte versuche gleich auf eine Tiefe von 1,80m - 2m kommst somit bekommst Du dann auch ein ordentliches Volumen hin.
Bei Kois sagt man der erste so 5000L und jeter weitere 1000L.
Vergiss nicht Bodenablauf und Skimmer. So um die15000L ist gut, meine Meinung.

zu 3 Schau Dich mal in der Eigenbau Ecke um da wirst Du bestimmt das passende für Dich finden.
Auf jedenfall wenn Du auf Pflanzen verzichten möchtest, kommst Du um einen Filter nicht drum herum.
Der Filter muß auf jedenfall 24Std laufen wegen den Bakterien.
Ich würde ein Siebfilter als Vorabscheidung nehmen und danach Helix ruhend und bewegt.

zu 4


----------



## ebo (21. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Anfänger braucht Planungshilfe*

Hallo.

Den alten Teich kannst du doch sicher als Pflanzenfilter nutzen oder ist er dir beim Bau des Neuen im Weg? Zusätzlich UV-Lampe, Spaltsieb und paar Tonnen als Filter und gut ist 
Das wäre die Filterung. Im Teich selber BA + Skimmer. Fertig 

Ich würd es so machen:

Teich - Pumpenkammer - Spaltsieb - Filtertonnen - UV - Pflanzenfilter - Bachlauf - Teich.

Zum Helix gibt es auch günstigere Alternativen die durchaus ihre Arbeit verrichten. Es kommt halt auf das Verhältnis Teich/ Filter an. 
Aber jedes dritte Wort hier im Forum ist mittlerweile Helix. (Ok bissl übertrieben aber musste ich mal loswerden  )

Gruss 
ebo


----------



## RKurzhals (21. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Anfänger braucht Planungshilfe*

Hallo Dominik,
auch von mir ein herzliches Willkommen zu den "Teichverrückten"! 
Deine Fragen musst Du leider selbst beantworten, doch Du kannst Dir von uns viele Anregungen holen.
Dein Platz für den Teich ist wirklich groß, je nach Bauart schätze ich bei voller Ausnutzung der Fläche 7-30 m³ Volumen. Wenn Du kostenbewusst bauen musst, dann fallen viele Optionen wie eine außergewöhnliche Optik und "Profilierung" leider heraus. Eine weite Verbindung zum bestehenden Teich würde ich dann eher nicht planen... .
Wenn Du von der Terasse aus ins Wasser und nicht auf Pflanzen schauen willst, brauchst Du an dieser Stelle ein Steilufer, und den entsprechenden Aufwand und Kosten.
Ich kann Dir gerne beschreiben, was ich da wie und warum bei mir getan habe (schau' mal ins Album).


----------



## teichlaich (22. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Anfänger braucht Planungshilfe*

Hey Dominik,

also auch ich bin der Meinung, dass 
a) wenn du in den Teich hinein schauen willst , ein steilufer brauchst bei der Terasse.
Es sei denn , es ist eine Pfeilerkonstruktion und du kannst drunter hindurch bauen.
b) Ich finde Kois von der Pflege her aufwendiger als Normale Fische .
Normale Fische , wie Goldorfen oder Elritzen , __ Moderlieschen sind denke ich mal Fische die dir auch zusagen könnten.
c) Wie schon meine Vorposter geschrieben haben - Ein Künstlich angelegter Teich ohne Naturhilfe(Pflanzen) braucht 24 Stunden einen Filter. 
Allerdings kommt es auch auf Lage des Teiches an. 
Magst du mal ein zwei Bilder hochladen wie du dir das vorstellst? Die Fläche reicht hundert pro aus! Tiefe solltest du mindestens 1- 1,20m kommen. Mein Teich ist nur ,8m Tief und hat bisher den Rekordwinter auch mit Fischen gemeistert. 

Soviel meinerseits,
Gruß,
Florian


----------



## Dragon777 (22. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Anfänger braucht Planungshilfe*

Hallo zusammen,

erstmal vielen Dank für das herzliche Willkommen!

Wenn gerade Koi (auch wenn es nur 1 oder 2 Tiere sind) das Ganze extrem verkomplizieren, dann würde ich mich auch mit Goldorfen und __ Shubunkin zufrieden geben. Es müssen wie gesagt keine Edelfische sein, hauptsache sie sind ein wenig gefärbt und etwas größere Fische. Würde es das Ganze erleichtern? Was genau macht Koi so kompliziert?

Dass an der Terrasse wahrscheinlich ein Steilufer für Platzausnutzung und Einsicht sinnvoll ist, dachte ich mir auch schon. Gibt es irgendwo eine gute Selbstbauanleitung dafür, mit der auch ein handwerklicher Neuling zurecht kommt? Muss man da in jedem Fall mit Beton arbeiten?

Habe ich euch richtig verstanden, dass ein einigermaßen rechteckiger Teich günstig zu bauen ist, es aber deutlich teurer wird, wenn man ein L oder ein Zickzack baut? Warum genau ist das so? Kann man nicht einfach mehrere Folienstücke dicht aneinander kleben oder schweißen?

Wie gesagt würde ich aus Umweltschutzgründen, um nicht so viel Strom zu verblasen, möglichst wenig Pumpen einsetzen und nur sehr ungerne einen Filter, der 24 Stunden laufen muss. Gibt es da nicht irgendwelche Alternativen? Zumal ich den Bachlauf auch nicht 24 Stunden laufen lassen möchte und dann bräuchte ich bei einem 24h Filter schon wieder zwei Pumpen.
Ich bin wie gesagt auch gewillt, einen Filterteich/-graben oder ähnliches als natürlichen Filter anzulegen. Wenn das nicht reicht, setze ich auch Pflanzen in den Hauptteich (wenn die Fische sie nicht fressen). Ich weiss nur nicht, was genau ich bräuchte, um auf 24h Elektro-Filterung verzichten zu können.

Außerdem würde ich gerne auf einen Bodenablauf verzichten, weil der erstens recht kompliziert zu bauen ist und man zweitens bei einem Defekt nicht mehr ran kommt. Reicht es nicht, einfach am tiefsten Punkt einen Korb um das Schlauchende zu setzen und dort abzusaugen. Im Naturagart-System wird das ja auch so gemacht.

Danke für eure Hilfe und entschuldigt meine Unwissenheit. 
Ich werde die Tage mal ein Bild vom Garten hochladen, damit ihr euch die Gegebenheiten vorstellen könnt.

Gruss
Dominik


----------



## Christine (22. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Anfänger braucht Planungshilfe*

Hallo Dominik,

warum machen Koi das so kompliziert? Tja - es geht damit los, dass sie einen hohen Grundbedarf an Wasservolumen haben. Faustregel: mind. 5.000 l, besser sogar 10.000 L für den ersten Fisch, für jeden weiteren weitere 1.000 Liter. Dann geht 1 oder 2 schon mal gar nicht. Es sind ausgesprochene "Herdentiere". Also sollten es eher 5 bis 6 sein. Dann stellen Koi extrem hohe Ansprüche an die Qualität des Wassers und die Temperaturen. Koi sind extrem verfressen. Daraus resultiert oft der Mangel an Wasserpflanzen und das Plus an abzutransportierenden Ausscheidungen. Nicht umsonst steht an vielen funktionierenden Koiteichen Technik im Wert eines vierstelligen Eurobetrages und jeder Menge Platzbedarf. (Stell Dir doch mal 5 Regentonnen nebeneinander vor). Und nicht umsonst nehmen manche ihre Lieblinge im Winter in die Innenhälterung. 

Wenn Du Deinen Teich wirklich mit wenig Pflanzen planen willst (dabei sind Pflanzen am Teich das A und O), wirst Du früher oder später die Technik aufrüsten. 
Und über den Bodenablauf solltest Du dann auch dringend noch mal nachdenken. So kompliziert ist das gar nicht und wenn er anständig eingbaut wird, sollte da auch wenig passieren. 
Es sei denn, Du wohnst in einem Erdbebengebiet. 
Aber ein leerer Teich mit glasklarem Wasser und das einzige, was man sieht, sind Schläuche? Wäre nicht mein Fall. (Aber ich gehör ja eh zur PflanzenimTeichFraktion.) 

Ach und übrigens, wo Du es erwähnt hast: Wenn ich mich recht erinnere, basiert auch das funktionierende Naturagart-Prinzip mit den Pflanzen im Filter ist in erster Linie für Schwimmteiche konzipiert, wenn Du Fisch möchtest, brauchst Du bzw. diese auch Pflanzen im Hauptteich, denn sie sollen sich ja wohlfühlen.

Wenn Du auf Fische nicht verzichten möchtest, nimm erstmal ein paar Moderlieschen oder Goldelritzen. Orfen werden groß und brauchen Artgenossen und Platz zum Glücklichsein, Elritzen haben einen einen hohen Sauerstoffbedarf.

Aber wenn Du schlau bist, lässt Du das mit den Fischen bis nächstes Jahr, dann hat Dein Teich eine Chance sich zu entwickeln und "einzufahren".

Mein Tipp für Dich als Anfänger - fang mit etwas Leichtem an - also keinem Koiteich. Zumal Dein Budget eingeschränkt ist. Und lies Dir vorher noch mal unser Basiswissen durch, das hat schon vielen geholfen. Den Link findest Du in meiner Signatur.


----------



## teichlaich (22. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Anfänger braucht Planungshilfe*



Dragon777 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> Was genau macht Koi so kompliziert?
> 
> ...




Beste Grüße,
Florian


----------



## Dragon777 (22. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Anfänger braucht Planungshilfe*

Hallo zusammen,

habe vorhin mal schnell ein paar Bilder vom Grundstück und dem bestehenden Teich geschossen und unten angehängt. So haben wir es von den Vorbesitzern übernommen. Rechts neben der Terrasse sieht man das 3,50m x 5m große Stück, das ich eigentlich für den Teich vorgesehen hatte (der Zaun wird in ein paar Wochen erneuert). Den Bachlauf wollte ich dann vom alten Teich runter ziehen bis zum neuen. Ich bin aber auch für andere kreative Vorschläge offen. Der Platz vor der Terrasse könnte ebenfalls noch genutzt werden, der soll ohnehin mit Kieseln gestaltet werden. Und am linken Ende der Terrasse (sieht man leider nicht auf den Fotos) steht ein Gartenhaus und auf Höhe der Wiese wäre dort auch noch eine Fläche von 4,50m x 2,50m z.B. für einen Filtergraben/Pflanzfilter vorhanden. Langfristig soll der Garten einen etwas japanisch angehauchten Charakter erhalten.


@Blumenelse:
Das Basiswissen habe ich mir bereits durchgelesen. Vielen Dank für den Hinweis.

Der Teich wird ja mindestens 7.000 Liter fassen, eher sogar noch deutlich größer, je nachdem, wie ich ihn baue. Da sollte dann doch genug Platz für Goldorfen und __ Shubunkin sein, oder?


@Teichlaich
Wie bekommt man denn Steilufer nur mit Folie hin? Läuft man da nicht Gefahr, dass das Erdreich abrutscht? Kann man ein Folien-Steilufer irgendwie hübsch mit Steinen verkleiden?


Nehmen wir an, ich würde einen Filtergraben im Naturagart-Konzept bauen und hätte im Hauptteich relativ wenig Pflanzen, käme ich dann evtl. ganz ohne technischen Bio-Filter aus, der 24 Stunden laufen muss (mäßigen Fischbesatz mal vorausgesetzt)? Oder müsste der Filtergraben dafür unverhältnismäßig groß ausfallen? Ich kann das nicht einschätzen.

Wenn nicht, wie ist es dann bei einem Biofilter als Schwerkraftversion? Wenn die Filterbehälter eingegraben sind steht in denen ja immer Wasser in gleicher Höhe wie im Teich. Dann dürften doch eigentlich die Biofilter-Bakterien auch nicht sterben, wenn die Pumpe mal nicht läuft, oder? Könnte man ein solches System z.B. nur einige Stunden pro Tag laufen lassen?

Verstehe ich es generell richtig, dass man die Pumpenleistung bzw. die Filterdurchflussmenge dadurch reduzieren kann, dass man möglichst viele Pflanzen im Teich oder in einem Filtergraben hat?

Danke für die Hilfe!
Dominik


----------



## teichlaich (23. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Anfänger braucht Planungshilfe*

Hey  
a) Danke für die Fotos. 
b) Welche Himmelsrichtung haben die Teiche? Sprich, in welche Richtung geht die Terrasse? Dann kann man sich ein Bild machen wie der Teich optimal angelegt wäre. Wie spät war es zum Fotozeitpunkt?
c) Mit was wird der Bachlauf vom anderen Teich gespeist? Pumpe und Filter? 
So wäre es doch Eher sinnvoll diesen Teich zu vergrößern und nur ein Pumpen/__ Filtersystem zu haben?

Nach Besichtigung der Bilder stelle ich folgendes fest : Die von dir gewünschte Fläche ist sehr lang, aber nicht sehr breit.Somit musst du mindestens an einer Seite mit Steilufer arbeiten -> Zur Terasse hin.
Klar kriegt man ein Steilufer mit Folie hin. Die Frage ist, was für ein Erdreich du hast. 
Um deine Terasse läuft ein schöner Randstreifen mit Kieselsteinen wie ich sehe.
Daran anschließen kannst du den Teich mit Steilufer und auf der gegenüberliegenden Seite Pflanzstufen mit einplanen. Wie du den Teich planst weist du ja nun durch die Hilfethemen.
Im Forum findest du auch andere Mitglieder die eine sehr schöne Fotodokumentation zum Teichbau gemacht haben.


----------



## Dragon777 (23. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Anfänger braucht Planungshilfe*

Hallo Teichlaich,

das ganze Grundstück liegt nach Norden und die Fotos wurden gegen 18:30 gemacht. Im Sommer liegt die gesamte Fläche vor der Terrasse im Grunde ganztätig in der Sonne, der Bereich rechts neben der Terrasse ab Mittags und der nicht zu sehende Bereich links hat von morgens bis Nachmittags Sonne.

Der Randstreifen aus Kieseln um die Terrasse ist recht tief ausgehoben und dient ein wenig als Drainage (auch wenn er an keinen Ablauf angeschlossen ist). Wenn ich den aber rechts neben der Terrasse drin lasse, wird der Abstand zum Zaun wahrscheinlich zu eng.

Ich bin schon am überlegen, ob ich den Teich überhaupt neben der Terrasse bauen soll oder lieber direkt nur vor der Terrasse mit einer Brücke darüber. Wenn ich euch richtig verstanden habe, hätte ich so auch deutlich geringere Folienkosten da weniger Verschnitt und käme komfortabel von allen Seiten an die Ufer dran. Außerdem wäre dann rechts oder links viel Platz um ein __ Filtersystem im Boden einzugraben für ein Schwerkraftsystem.

Zur Terrasse hin würde ich sowieso gerne ein Steilufer bauen, weil man die Fische so besser beobachten kann und ich Pflanzen generell lieber an das andere Ufer setzen würde. Unser Boden ist ein recht schwerer Lehmboden, trotzdem habe ich irgendwie Angst, dass was abrutschen könnte. Direkt vor der Terrasse ist der Boden ja auch tiefer als die Terrasse selbst, weil der Kieselstreifen tiefer ausgehoben ist - und das müsste ich ja im Grunde auch beibehalten.

Den oberen Teich anzuschließen oder zu vergrößern hatte ich auch schon überlegt, aber er ist nicht gerade optimal angelegt. Es gibt keinen Filter und der Bachlauf wird von einer kleinen Tauchpumpe gespeist. Trotz der Folie um den Teich, ist es eine Hartschalenkonstruktion - wenn ich also erweitern wollte, müsste ich das Ding ja im Grunde rausreißen und neu bauen, oder? Und die Fische hätte ich natürlich auch gerne direkt vor der Terrasse.
Deshalb dachte ich halt ursprünglich an einen Bachlauf vom hinteren Teich zum vorderen.

Gruss
Dominik


----------



## teichlaich (23. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Anfänger braucht Planungshilfe*

Anbei findest du ein Beispiel von mir für einen Neuen Teich.

Variante 1:

A) Du ersparst dir Bodenaushub wenn du die Grundfläche des alten Teiches mitnutzt.
B) Wie du siehst ist es ein Teich mit kombiniertem Pflanzenfilter , so dass "nur" eine Pumpe nötig ist.

Variante 2:

A) neuer Teich . Rechteckig mit Brücke
B) Filter am /im Gartenhaus
eventuell mit Steilufer zur Terasse hin


----------



## Dragon777 (23. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Anfänger braucht Planungshilfe*

Hallo Teichlaich,

danke für die Vorschläge!
Wie bekäme ich denn einen Hartschalenteich an die neue Erweiterung angeschlossen? Da müsste ich die Schale raus nehmen und den Gesamtteich neu mit Folie auslegen, oder? Somit hätte ich "nur" Erdaushub und Platz gespart.

Gäbe es evtl. auch die Möglichkeit, den bestehenden Teich als Pflanzfilter zu nutzen und von dort aus das Wasser über einen Bachlauf zum Hauptteich vor der Terrasse zu führen? Oder birgt das weitere Probleme? Wenn ich dann noch einen technischen Filter ergänzen wollte, könnte ich den natürlich nur vor den Pflanzfilter-Teich schalten - macht das Sinn?

Gruss
Dominik


----------



## teichlaich (23. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Anfänger braucht Planungshilfe*

Auf deine erste Frage : An deinen Hartschalenteich wird ein Anschluss schwierig. Jedenfalls mit Folie.
Was denkbar wäre: Ein Loch in den Fertigteich , DN 50 bis 70 genügt ja . Rund um das Rohr + Schalenteich Abdichtungsmasse . 
Welche müssten die anderen Profis hier im Forum beantworten. Bin da nicht so der Spezialist.
Weiterer Vorteil du könntest auf längerer Strecke mit Rohr und Gefälle arbeiten und evt. nur einen kleinen Bachlauf nutzen . 
Sparst dir somit auch eine hohe Verdunstung bei langem Bachlauf.
Dazu kommt noch folgendes : Am Anfang müssen die Pflanzen im Filterteich sich einleben, sprich bringen noch keine volle Leistung. Von Vorteil wären bereits große Pflanzen, die aber gut ins Geld gehen.
Somit ist ein Filter zur Unterstützung sinnvoll.

Siehe Beispiel 3 .

Wie gesagt, ob das mit dem Anschluss an den alten Teich klappt, ist eine Kleber und Materialfrage.
Hoffe da können andere Spezialisten was zu sagen...


----------



## Dragon777 (23. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Anfänger braucht Planungshilfe*

Hallo,

ein gutes Stück mit einem Rohr zu überbrücken ist eine gute Idee, zumal ich nicht viel Gefälle zur Verfügung habe und mir über die Verdunstung auch schon Sorgen gemacht habe.

Wie liefe es denn in einem solchen Fall mit dem Filter? Wenn ich nur eine Pumpe verwenden will wäre ja im Grunde die einzige Möglichkeit, einen Schwerkraft-Filter an den Hauptteich anzuschließen und von dort aus in den alten Bachlauf des hinteren Pflanzteiches zu pumpen. Dann bräuchte ich aber wieder einen Vorfilter für groben Dreck im __ Filtersystem, der recht kostspielig ist. Außerdem müsste der Bachlauf dann ebenfalls ständig laufen. Kommt bei der Reihenfolge dann nicht wieder nach der Filterung verschmutztes Wasser aus dem Pflanzteich über den Bachlauf zurück in den Hauptteich?

Zwei Kreisläufe machen wahrscheinlich auch keinen Sinn, oder? Also einen dauerhaften Filter am Hauptteich und den Pflanzteich inkl. Bachläufe nur manchmal mit zusätzlicher Pumpe dazuschalten (und somit nicht direkt am Filter hängen zu haben)?

Gruss
Dominik


----------



## teichlaich (23. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Anfänger braucht Planungshilfe*

Ähm, 
also du kannst beruhigt sein.
Wenn die Reihenfolge so ist :
-> Pumpe im Hauptteich ->Filterung durch Filter (Für den Anfang bis der Filterteich eingelaufen ist) -> Filterteich

Später :
-> Pumpe im Hauptteich -> Filterteich

Das wars! 
Als Filter dient dir dafür nach vorheriger Berechnung für die Einlaufphase ein Fertigsystem was du einbuddeln kannst. Auch die Option über Zeitschaltuhr wäre Denkbar.
Wenn du am Anfang keine Fische reinsetzen möchtest, kannst du betrost auf einen Filter verzichten und wartest ab, bis sich das System Filterzone und Hauptzone eingependelt haben.

Mal was ganz anderes. Auf deinem Bild erkenne ich viele Laubbäume. Ist das richtig oder falsch?


----------



## Dragon777 (23. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Anfänger braucht Planungshilfe*

Hallo,

meinst du echt, dass ich nach etwas Einlaufzeit ganz ohne technischen Filter auskommen könnte und der alte Teich als Filterbecken alles alleine regeln kann, trotz Fischbesatz? Das wäre natürlich ideal.

Wenn ich direkt von der tiefsten Stelle des neuen Teiches in den schon bestehenden Bachlauf pumpen würde, dann bliebe sicher auch viel Grobschmutz in den drei kleinen Staustufen des Bachlaufs hängen - und die lassen sich ja recht problemlos reinigen. Ich weiss allerdings nicht, ob der kleine Bachlauf genug Kapazität hat für den großen Hauptteich.

Ja, hinten im Garten stehen neben dem Teich einige Laubbäume, weswegen auch immer Blätter im Teich sind. Nicht ideal, ich weiss. Aber vorne vor der Terrasse sollte das etwas weniger ins Gewicht fallen. Oder meinst du das wäre ein Problem für das Gesamtsystem?

Gruss
Dominik


----------



## RKurzhals (23. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Anfänger braucht Planungshilfe*

Hallo Dominik,
so wie ich gelesen habe, hast Du schon gute Vorstellungen, wie der Teich funktionieren soll! 
Überleg' Dir als nächstes Größe (>7 m³, wie ich verstanden habe), und Form. Das Steilufer an der Terasse steht ja schon fest. Eine Befestigung des Erdreichs ist nötig, soll es nicht in den Teich rutschen, und die Folie nach unten drücken. Beton ist eine Variante -für die Ausführung gibt es viele Möglichkeiten, die auch Laien hinbekommen (bis hin zum Eingießen von Betonschlämme ins Erdreich). 
Ein weiterer Punkt ist die Fixierung der Folie am Steilufer - bitte nicht unterschätzen! :shock
Je nach gewünschter Optik hat das ein wenig Aufwand, und braucht Vorbereitung.
Filtertechnisch wirst Du wohl weniger Probleme haben. Da die Bäume nicht an der Terasse stehen, (wo auch die Fische sind ?), ist der Laubeintrag weniger kritisch.
Hier im Forum habe ich für Teiche Deiner Art die Faustregel: halbe Teichfläche bepflanzt mitgenommen. Bei einer Trennung Pflanzen- zu "Fischteich" brauchst Du also Umwälzung.
Die Frage nach Filter ergibt sich aus Deiner Pflanzenplanung und Deiner Geduld, bis diese eine entsprechende Größe erreicht haben, bevor die Fische ins Spiel kommen...
Für die Anbindung an einen Hartschalenteich gibt es so viele Möglichkeiten, dass ich mein Post nicht überdehnen möchte. Schau mal z. B. bei Koi-Discount nach unter Flansche oder Tankdurchführung als "durchbohrte" Option. Bei Naturagart gibt es eine Beschreibung, mittels Folie ("andichten" per Innotec o. ä.) solche Teiche ohne "Beschädigung" zu erweitern.


----------



## Dragon777 (24. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Anfänger braucht Planungshilfe*

Hallo Rolf,

gibt es irgendwo eine Anleitung, wie man Steilufer baut inkl. Befestigung von Erdreich und Folie?

Ihr schreibt immer, die benötigte technische Filterung käme auf Menge die Bepflanzung an. Meinst du, dass man, wenn man die halbe Fläche bepflanzt hat, gar keine zusätzliche technische Filterung benötigt? Ich habe einfach Probleme im Vorfeld bei der Planung die nötigen Verhältnisse abzuschätzen. Insbesondere, wie viel Filterleistung ich aus meinem alten Fertigteich noch "rausholen" könnte.

Danke und Gruss
Dominik


----------



## Dragon777 (25. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Anfänger braucht Planungshilfe*

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe mir noch ein paar weitere Gedanken gemacht und den angehängten Entwurf maßstabsgetreu skizziert.

Das "Fischbecken" des Teiches (roter Bereich) soll um die rechte Terrassenecke herum gebaut werden, kaum Bepflanzung enthalten und tiefer sein (ich dachte an max. 1,60m). Der Grüne Bereich soll dann (evtl. etwas vom Tiefbereich getrennt) als Biofilter dienen. Zusätzlich würde ich den alten Schalenteich (2,8m x 4m x 0,9m, aber mit Sumpfbereich) in einen stark bepflanzten Pflanzfilter umwandeln und mit in die Teichanlage integrieren. Dann würde ich unten aus dem Tiefbereich das Wasser hoch in den alten Teich pumpen (ist der Pumpweg zu lang?) und von dort per Schwerkraft runter in den Pflanzbereich des neuen Teiches fließen lassen (es ist etwas Gefälle vorhanden, allerdings nicht viel). Evtl. könnte ich rechts hinter den Büschen noch einen technischen Filter ergänzen, aus dem dann das Wasser wieder per Schwerkraft in den Pflanzteich fließt.

Haltet ihr die Konstruktion so für sinnvoll?
Ich kann überhaupt nicht abschätzen, wie viel Filterleistung der Pflanzteich plus Pflanzzone im Hauptteich bringen könnten. Wie viel technische Filterleistung wäre zusätzlich noch nötig, bzw. wie groß müsste ich den Pflanzbereich im neuen Teich gestalten um evtl. komplett auf zusätzliche Filter verzichten zu können? Was das Wasservolumen im Tiefbereich und Pflanzbereich bzw. das Verhältnis aus diesen angeht, bin ich ja noch flexibel. Der Fischbesatz soll wie gesagt nicht übermäßig sein. Ob es Koi werden oder "nur" Goldorfen und __ Shubunkin würde ich erstmal noch offen lassen und dann anhand der tatsächlichen Wasserqualität später entscheiden (wobei ein paar wenige Koi schon toll wären).

Was macht man mit so einer Anlage im Winter wenn es friert? Komplett abschalten? 

Danke und Gruss
Dominik


----------



## RKurzhals (25. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Anfänger braucht Planungshilfe*

Hallo Dominik,
Deine Planskizze sieht schon mal richtig gut aus! 
Bist Du wirklich gewillt, eine so lange Verbindung zum hinteren Teich herzustellen?
Wenn die Leitung nicht unterirdisch verlegt ist, dann kannst Du sie im Winter entleeren.
Im Winter lassen die Koiteichbesitzer den Filter voll durchlaufen (solange die Wassertemperatur >15°C ist), oder reduzieren den Durchlauf (da gab es schon mindestens einen thread).
Willst Du von der Terasse direkt ins tiefe Wasser schauen, die Füße 'reinhängen, oder sollen an einer Stelle auch ein paar Pflanzen stehen?
Gibt es (kleine) Kinder, die von dieser Stelle aus in den Teich fallen können, und wie kommen die wieder heraus?
Das wären meine nächsten Gedanken.
Auf jeden Fall wirst Du bei Fischbesatz das Wasser umwälzen müssen. Je nach Fütterung wird die Pflanzenzone nicht oder knapp reichen.


----------



## teichlaich (26. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Anfänger braucht Planungshilfe*

Guten Morgen .

Koi´s lassen keine Pflanzen im Teich, da sei dir gewiss. Deshalb lassen auch so viele Koiliebhaber die Pflanzen im Filterteich.
Generell machen Koiteiche mehr Arbeit - rechne das mit ein beim späteren Wartungsaufwand usw.

Das mit der Pumpenleistung solltest du schon mal vorab anhand deines Teichvolumens berechnen.
Mit Fische die Hälfte einkalkulieren. Dazu noch folgendes :
Pumpe und Filter im unteren Teichbereich platzieren. Filterausgang dann mit dem oberen Filterteich verbinden.
Da du meintest, es ist kein starkes Gefälle, kann man also von wenig Geländehöhe ausgehen.
Allerdings ist der Ausgangsweg bis zum oberen Teich sehr lang. Hier habe ich generell keine Erfahrungen ob eine Pumpe 11 Meter Schlauchlänge packt.
Horizontal schon , aber mit Gefälle


----------



## Dragon777 (26. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Anfänger braucht Planungshilfe*

Hallo!

@RKurzhals:
Hatte ja auch schon Bedenken bei der Leitungslänge nach hinten. Ist das ein Problem?
Wenn ich sie im Winter entleere, dann gibt es natürlich auch keine Verbindung zwischen den Teichen und keine Umwälzung mehr. Aber spätestens wenn es friert geht da ja eh nichts mehr bei der Konstruktion. Geht es bei Fischen generell nicht ohne Umwälzung auch im Winter?

Ja, ich wollte von der Terrasse gerne direkt ins tiefe Wasser schauen, deshalb dort auch Steilufer - und um auf der geringen Breite überhaupt auf Tiefe zu kommen.

Kinder gibt es keine bei uns - könnte aber durchaus in den nächsten Jahren noch dazu kommen. 

Wenn die Pflanzzone nicht ganz ausreicht könnte ich sie natürlich auch noch erweitern. Oder wäre es generell ratsam eher noch einen technischen Filter dazwischen zu schalten?


@teichlaich:
Du meinst bei Koibesatz macht es gar keinen Sinn, Pflanzen ins gleiche Becken zu setzen? Könnte ich denn z.B. den Pflanzbereich und den Bereich der Fische durch ein Gepflecht oder sowas voneinander trennen? Oder dazwischen einen Wall bauen, über den zwar Wasser fließt aber größere Fische nicht drüber schwimmen?

Was einen evtl. Filter angeht dachte ich ein ein kompaktes System wie z.B. Oase Biotec. Da läge dann die Pumpe im tiefen Bereich des Fischteiches und pumpt hoch in den Filter rechts hinter den Büschen. Vorn dort aus läuft das Wasser dann per Schwerkraft in den Pflanzteich oder wenn ich die Teiche nicht verbinden würde auch in den Pflanzbereich des Fischteiches.

Zwischen dem alten Teich und dem neuen liegt vielleicht ca. 15cm Höhenunterschied. Reicht das für eine Rohrverbindung?


Danke für die Hilfe!
Dominik


----------



## teichlaich (26. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Anfänger braucht Planungshilfe*

15 cm auf wieviel Meter?  Das ist die Frage. bei 15 cm auf 8 oder 9 Meter ist das nisch viel. Demnach hat die Pumpe nur aus dem Fischteich in den Filter und von dort aus zurück in den Filterteich zu pumpen.

Zu deiner Frage : JA Kois brauchen im Winter Pflege. Das mit dem abgetrennten Bereich ist denkbar. Gibt viele Teiche auf diese Basis.
Goldorfen shubunki´s leben auch unter geschlossener Eisdecke . Gehen sozusagen in den Energiesparmodus. 
Nach dem Harten Winter dachte ich meine Goldorfen wären alle dahin bei nur 80 CM Wassertiefe. Aber es ist alles in bester Sahne.


----------



## RKurzhals (27. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Anfänger braucht Planungshilfe*

Hallo Dominik,
zur Frage nach der Veroohrung zum "Pflanzenteich": das ist kein Thema, mit 110er Rohr wirst Du sicherlich >100 l/min durchbekommen, ohne eine extra "Druckpumpe" zu kaufen.
Mehr ist bei dem Volumen des zweiten Teichs wohl eher nicht sinnvoll.
Über Kois habe ich nur gelesen: ja, sie fressen auch Pflanzen, aber nicht alle, und sie möchten eher dauerhaft warmes Wasser, weil ihr Immunsystem sich <15°C "abschaltet". Das ist auf Dauer wohl ein Problem.
Ich vermute mal eher nicht, dass sich die Kois bewußt in eine Pflanzenzone zum "Abweiden" zwängen... . 
Die Koiteichbesitzr können sicher einiges mehr über diese Dinge sagen . Von mehreren habe ich gelesen, dass sie über den Winter in einer "Sparvariante" durchlaufen lassen, wenn die Wassertemperaturen sinken, sonst eher nicht.


----------

